# Zac & Beth's MAJOR HOG SMASH ( Cabin Bluff ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Guy’s, I realize it’s just a bunch of hogs but I can promise you this.... If you enjoy shooting stuff as much as we do, you need to check this place out. We went to turkey hunt in the mornings and hog hunt in the evenings. The turkeys had lockjaw due to the weather, so we took it out on the hogs in the evening ...... Another great time together as family !!!! Google Cabin Bluff in South Georgia and check them out. It’s a resort that offers about everything an outdoorsman would want to do. Their quality is over the top, 25,000 acres of low fence hunting... Property is bordered by the Atlantic Ocean, Most beautiful woods I’ve ever seen.... 









Zac & Beth got to hang out with Georgia/Detroit Lions Quarterback Matt Stafford, Running Back Shaun Chapas, & Wide Receiver Kris Durham. Had a good time at dinner around the camp fire.... Good Guy's !! 









Beth's Trophy ..... No Mercy !!!!! 

















View attachment 76314


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have a pig problem do they? geeze, what did ya do with them?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, lots of bacon!
Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang!
I dunno what to say


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hunted out there years ago. That place is awesome. Quail in the morning and hogs in the evening. Congrats on a fun hunt!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats some hog slayin right there!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a big ole mess Chad!!!! Only 1 bad thing about that, CLEANING them critters!!! hahaha


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I am immensely jealous of that load! Great haul man! I'd be happy to have ONE of those!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Got to say that is another great trip to Cabin Bluff!!!! Congrats to Beth and Zac on all the Hogs!!!! Sorry Chad couldn't do it........


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!! I'm speechless.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope they don't trash them, that's to much meat to go to waste. I'd frown upon myself if I did such a thing.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

smooth seas said:


> I hope they don't trash them, that's to much meat to go to waste. I'd frown upon myself if I did such a thing.


Sir, I respect your thoughts on the hog meat and I’m proud to say that every bit of this meat was processed and distributed among 7 families. A total of 30 people will enjoy pork for the rest of this year. They even kept the ribs and smoked the ham hocks. 

Thanks,
Chad


----------

